

Ask HN: What is your greatest success story? - glazskunrukitis

Anything tech&#x2F;startup related. It will be a great inspiration for other HN readers.
======
cmollis
In 1997, I had just started my consulting company (wasn't really a
'company'..it was just me). I was asked to provide technical project
management help on a web site rewrite bmgmusicservice.com. Kind of a lame
ecommerce site, written mostly in client side javascript (which now would be
cool, but it was pretty hacked up then). Anyway, we worked with a company
Boston (ATG), who had this new thing called a 'java application server' called
'Dynamo'. At that point, the category didn't even exist.. you had to pay for
JDBC drivers from Weblogic (because that's what they made back then).. things
like that. These guys from MIT invented this cool technology called a
'servlet', which was a completely different use of Java than most had seen
before and incredibly useful for developing web applications. It was one of
the coolest technologies I had ever used, written by some really brilliant
guys that became very rich in the process. None of us really had any idea what
we were doing, but we figured it out as we went along. We launched the site
and it became the 6th most trafficked site on the Web within 6 months. It
launched a category, an IPO, and has been the cornerstone of my career (still
going over 15 years later).

ATG Dynamo, even now, is still one of the most brilliantly conceived, elegant
pieces of software I've ever used.

------
dysruption
Summer before I started college last year-

I spent a straight week hacking together a website that organizes Starcraft 2
streams. Gets 25-50 hits a day. Not revolutionary, but it was/is a big deal to
me.

I wrote it in PHP, now I'm re-writing it in Rails.

~~~
xSwag
Mind sharing the link?

~~~
dysruption
[http://streamcraft.tv/](http://streamcraft.tv/)

------
throwaway287
I ran a website similar to TorrentButler, made a quick million from
advertising revenue and affiliate revenue.

I've been trying to do it again for a few years, but it's not as easy to build
an internet business when you stay clear of what I call "the easy 3" sex,
drugs, and pirating. I've been driven to make it happen again, except in a
legitimate industry. It would have been extremely hard to stay motivated all
of these years without having tasted success early on.

